# Could someone make me an exercise routine please?



## j.m.

:help:

Thanks to all who have replyed to my previous thread on my home gym that i have just got. 

I have been on it once or twice & have an execsise manual that shows all the exercises & the muscles that the exercise hits.

I now need to work out a decent routine & i dont know where to start.:rage:

I have scanned all the exercise pictures onto my PC & made a powerpoint with 8 groups over 16 slides with the pictures of the exercise in the group that the leaflet says hits certain muscles.

Eg. The situp type ones go in the "stomach" group.

There are 55 exercises & i dont think i will need to do them all but dont know which to do.

If anyone has any spare time on their hands who is experienced at this sort of thing would it be possible for me to email you the powerpoint that I have made so you can see the exercises & choose the ones for each part of the body that you think would be best to do each day?

I hope that all made sence lol.

Any help would be very much appreciated :thumb:

If you can help PM me your email address & i will send the file to you.

Thanks alot

James

So to be :lift: I hope


----------



## ah24

I think you will need to post stats up and as much other info as you can before anyone replies..n usually i think people charge for that help lol


----------



## j.m.

What do you mean by stats mate?


----------



## ah24

Age, height, weight, diet etc

I had to learn this way to lo..only been BBuilding properly since sept but learnt a lot through these boards. Try reading other threads first mate


----------



## Tatyana

Don't do all 55 exercises.

If you are new to training, do an all over body workout doing all the basic compound exercises (this means that more than one joint is engaged i.e.) bench press, military press, squats, deadlifts, rows

You don't need to do many exercises, as the compound ones also hit your arms, and most newbies have a tendency to overtrain, which can be worse than not training at all

x

x

x

T


----------



## Timmy Smooth

Please bear in mind that he wants a routine specific to his multi-gym. So "Do 3x10 deadlifts, 4x5 Squats..."etc. etc. would be pretty redundant.

Mate, how about listing the 55 exercises it says you can do, se we have something to work from. Maybe the scanned pictures, too, if you can get them small enough so they don't take up a lot of thread space.


----------



## j.m.

Im

Height 6'

Age 15

Weight 65kg ish

I will try & upload all the pics later as i deleted them off my PC so will do them again.

Cheers

James


----------



## j.m.

I have put all the exercises onto a website & i will also try to post the pictures up here. I didnt know which would be clearer so did both.

Hope this works...

www.york2001multigymexcecises.piczo.com

Not sure what the noise is on the 1st page. Might be an advertisment or something.

Cant get the pictures to work properly because they wont go in the right order & wont go any smaller:mad:

the website has all the pics on though if anyone wants to look & advise me on anything.

Hope the pictures are easy enough to see.

Cheers

James


----------



## samurai691436114498

stick with the basics

3 sets of 8 to 10 reps

bench press

pulldown

shoulder press

and adapt the bottom cable to add squats

do that 3 times per week for 6 weeks, then ask again.

(progressive resistance....choose a weight that makes it tough to complete the last 1 or 2 reps of the last set...............only 1 minutes rest between sets)

start slowly and build up gradually

enjoy


----------



## j.m.

Thanks for the help everyone.

skizxi has sent me a PM with a routine for me to start doing so i am starting that tomorrow.

james


----------



## Guest

Just a word of caution - dont start training too hard. Your too young for it, and thats not being offensive.

At your age your still rowing and developing, andyour muscles take alot longer to grow than bones, which means you dont wnat to be making them tighter untill they're properly developed.

I started training in 4th year at school, and my joints etc are messed up. Sure I was strong, and by 21 out benched and out squatted most people in my city but i wish i'd have waited or at least taken it easy.

Maybe your fully grown and adapted to your structure but really it isnt adviseable to be going mad at your age. Dont follow too much of the info on boards like this because its probably going to lead to problems if you start doing loads of training too early, enjoy your youth and keep active but dont go mad with the weights just yet.

Hope that didnt sound like a lecture


----------



## j.m.

Thanks for the advise mate.

I have done the routine today that skizxi sent me & it feels fine at the moment.

I am not doing really heavy weights, but ones that i feel comefortable lifting & will gradually put more on as i advance i think.

james


----------



## ah24

The problem is though that if the weight is 'comfortable' and you feel fine then chances are your not working your muscles enough lol

Wait til tomorrow..see if your muscles are really burning, if they are then job done

If not, more weight..but then at the same time more chance of joint/growth problems.

Im 16 and made the choice to risk joints/growth, im 5ft 6 n docs have said my growth plates have closed..Couple of my mates say im an idiot lol but at the end of the day it was my choice..so do whatever ya feel good with

Dont let anyone else influence you, but if you decide to train, train hard


----------



## sonictrucker

York multi-gym exercises. Old thread returns to help me out and hope it helps others!!

Just found this via Google after searching for hours looking for an exercise chart. I bought a home gym from ebay for £26.89 at weekend and of course it had no manual or exercise chart.

j.m. if you're still on here, thanks, you're a star!! :thumb:


----------



## yenchy

G'day everyone,

This seems to be getting some good answers,

If anyone could help me do up a weights/fitness routine would really appreciate it!

Im stuck on a ship with limited gear

treadmill

bike

bench

freeweights

multi gym

chin up bar

If anyone could help me out would appreciate it!

Cheers,


----------

